# Sump Pump Experts out there?



## northeastguy78 (Jun 16, 2009)

Terry or any SUMP PUMP experts out there please help.

I called several plumbers inquiring of replacing an old sump pump (7 years old) A few plumbers suggested the ZOELLERS brand. I want a backup system in case of power outage so I asked for the complete price with replacing main system, battery back up and a separate backup pump runs off the battery.
The plumber quoted me $1200 and said best he can do is $1000 because it will take 3 to 4 hours doing the job. He also said the back up battery (marine battery) is about $175 so that's why including labor runs about $1200....

Now I saw on lowes.com , they sell Basement Watchdog Combination Primary and Battery Backup Sump Pump System
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?actio...961&lpage=none

for $278.... compared to plumbers recommended brand of $1200.... should I opted for the Watchdog or play it safe with the Zoellers.

I don't mind spending the money, but just don't want to be ripped off. At the same time, I want to make sure Zoellers will work 5~8 years like the current one I have (a builders grade but last 7 years so far...)

1. Which route should I go? 1200 zoeller or 278+labor watchdog brand
2. Like the old saying, if it isn't broke, don't fix it... should I wait until the current pump gives out?
3. Does it really take 3 to 4 hours to do the job??? all the piping already done.....

thanks much!

James


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

James...
I think you wandered onto the wrong site somehow...
This is not a DIYer site...


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi,

I just had Dunkin Donuts come to my house because of a low coffee pot.
They gave me an estimate of $8.00 for the coffee and $10.00 to make it.
Bringing the grand total to $18.00.... They Said it would take 20 minutes??? So I went to BrewYOowncoffeebecauseI'mCheap.com and it said the same coffee for $7.00 and it only takes ten minutes am I getting ripped off????


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

northeastguy78 said:


> Terry or any SUMP PUMP experts out there
> 3. Does it really take 3 to 4 hours to do the job??? all the piping already done.....
> 
> thanks much!
> ...


I'm sure the Plumber just beams into your home with no travel time fuel or operating costs.


----------



## northeastguy78 (Jun 16, 2009)

^ It never seize to make me laugh some of the comments made by individuals who thinks they are funny. I am asking for honest opinion and I am sure that is your way of trying to help but came off very ignorant. 
I did a bit of a homework and maybe I could be wrong but here are the breakdowns I see
a Zoeller sump pump is about $165 ( I am sure plumbers can get it a whole lot cheaper at whole sale price.) The marine battery runs about $78 or $100. The backup pump runs about $135..... so the plumber wants to make $800 off labor? It seems steep to me.
I don't want to come off as an a*hole, but I just want to make sure I don't get ripped off. And my question was is $1200 a lot of money for this job or it seems fair...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Are you gonna go pick the plumber up and then drive him to your house? When he needs a tool or a plumbing part will go drive him to the plumbing supply to get it? If you have a problem with the pump are you gonna call the plumber back or you gonna call Zoeller? If he knocks your prize salt shaker off the counter that you got from your trip to florida at stuckeys are you gonna say it was worth 300.00? Since your good at homework i would suggest you study up and open your own plumbing business so you can get rich too like all of us!!! Very ignorant would be coming on to a professionals website and then question the professional thats been to your home. That my friend is very very ignorant. Most people get 3 estimates........ever hear that??? or are you that ignorant mr. homeowner? Your also very ignorant if you really think we are going to help price shop someone! Do ya get the point that your the ignorant one yet?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

northeastguy78 said:


> ^ It never seize to make me laugh some of the comments made by individuals who thinks they are funny. I am asking for honest opinion and I am sure that is your way of trying to help but came off very ignorant.
> I did a bit of a homework and maybe I could be wrong but here are the breakdowns I see
> a Zoeller sump pump is about $165 ( I am sure plumbers can get it a whole lot cheaper at whole sale price.) The marine battery runs about $78 or $100. The backup pump runs about $135..... so the plumber wants to make $800 off labor? It seems steep to me.
> I don't want to come off as an a*hole, but I just want to make sure I don't get ripped off. And my question was is $1200 a lot of money for this job or it seems fair...


 I apologize If I sounded rude but this is a Professional plumbers forum 
Asking questions like this are taken the wrong way and is an insult to Plumbers in the trade.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> I apologize If I sounded rude but this is a Professional plumbers forum
> Asking questions like this are taken the wrong way and is an insult to Plumbers in the trade.


 I thought it was funny....


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

